# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  للشباب فقط: الطريق الى قلب الفتاة يمر عبراذنيها

## ماهر علي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قبل ان الحب الى قلب الرجل يمر عبر معدته، وفي ذلك نوع من الاهانة للرجل، اي ان المرأة في نظره هي التي تتقن اعداد الطعام، وها هي مقولة أخرى للمرأة او للفتاة... ان الطريق الى قلب الفتاة يمر عبر اذنيها، وهذا يعني ان الكلام الجميل هو مفتاح قلب كل امرأة.
هذه بعض الجوانب التي تحبها الفتاة والمرأة في التعامل مع الجنس الخشن، ويا ليت الشباب يتبعونها كي يكسبوا صداقة الفتاة الوفية....
الإصغاء: أهم مجاملة يمكن أن تعطيها للمرأة‏..‏ .
فبالإصغاء تعطيها الاحساس بأنك مهتم بها وبأدق تفاصيل حياتها‏،‏ فهي تحب سرد تفاصيل المواقف التي تواجهها وانفعالاتها،‏ ومن خلال جلوسك معها واصغائك الجيد لها،‏ يتولد احساس عميق من التفاهم والتقارب‏،‏ ومن جانبها بالامتنان لك‏.‏.
التأييد: تحلو للمرأة أن تشعر بأن زوجها وراءها دائما،‏ يساندها ‏ويؤازرها ويحميها من أي موقف قد تتعرض له ـ من وجهة نظرها فيعطيها ذلك الاحساس قوة وصلابة في مواجهة الأمور..
الاعجاب‏‏ :تعشق المرأة او الفتاة أن تشعر بأن زوجها معجب بها،‏ بأسلوب تفكيرها مثلا بأناقتها،.
‏ بطريقة تصفيف شعرها‏،‏ بذوقها في انتقاء العطور التي تضعها، بشخصيتها‏،‏ بخفة الظل التي تتمتع بها.
‏ ‏بشجاعتها،‏ بمستواها العلمي أو الثقافي‏..‏ فهي دائما تنتظر من الزوج كلمة اعجاب وهمسة إطراء..
الاهتمام: اظهر اهتمامك بها دائما
حاول أن تنفي المقولة التي تؤكد أن الرجل لا يهتم..
‏‏ حاول بقدر استطاعتك أن تظهر اهتماما كبيرا بصديقتك او زوجتك وكأنها محور حياتك فذلك يسعدها كثيرا ويعطيها احساسا أكبر بالثقة فى نفسها‏‏ وذلك الاهتمام قد يتسع ليشمل الأشياء التي تهتم بها فتوجد بذلك اهتمامات مشتركة تقرب مسافة التفاهم.
بينكما‏..‏ وهذا بالقطع يحقق لها التوازن النفسي في حياتها‏.‏.
ادفع بها للأمام: كن دائما وراءها‏،‏ لتشجعها على أن تكون هي الشخصية التي تحلم هي أن تكونها،‏ بشرط أن تبقى أنت في الظل،‏ حاول أن تمتزج بها على المستوي العاطفي والعقلي والثقافي،‏ وأظهر لها دائما ودا.
وتعاطفا واحتواء‏..‏ فالمرأة مهما تكن قوية الشخصية‏،‏ فهي تسعد بأن تجد من يحتويها‏‏ ويحميها‏..
‏ افخر بها: اجعلها تشعر دائما،‏ بأنك فخور بها‏،‏ أعلن ذلك بين الحين والآخر‏ ‏ خاصة أمام أولادك،‏ فذلك .
يشعرها بفرحة غامرة ويعمق احساسها بذاتها‏..‏.
وأخيرا من أجل ان تقوم بكل ذلك هناك شرط واحد فقط عند استخدامك مفاتيح المرأة، هو أن تقوم بذلك .
بمنتهى الطبيعية والنية الصادقة‏ ‏حتى لا يظهر تقربك هذا بأنه تمثيل أو نفاق

<< منقول من منتديات أحباب الزهراء عليها السلام >>

----------


## زهرة أمل

[align=center]بصراحة موضوع وااجد حلو
ياليت كل الرجال يتبعونها 
وشكرا اخي على الموضوع الجميل[/align]

----------


## الشبح

موضوع مرره حلوووو الله يعطيك العافيه أخي محبوب 


تحيااتي 
الشبح

----------


## ماهر علي

العفو

مانقلته إلا للفائدة

----------


## سهم الناصرة

شكرا اخوي على المعلومات المفيدة المرة ما ينفع ويها الا 




























الرومنسية ومجاملتها

----------


## سر الوجود

مشكوووووور أخوي على الموضوع الجميل

واحب أضيف ان ( الرجل يحب عن طريق عينيه أما المرأه تحب عن طريق اذنيها)

تحياتي

----------


## كراميل

[align=center]موضوع جدا رائع... 
تشكر اخوووي ..
 يعطيك العافيه.. 
كراميل[/align]

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]تشكر عزيزي على الموضوع الجميل 
بالفعل هذه هي الاشياء التي تصرع قلب المرءه إضافة الى وقار الرجل واحترامه لرجولتة ومجتمعة 

الف شكر لك اخي العزيز[/align]

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قيل( اقرب طريق لقلب الرجل معدته)وفي ذلك( اهانه)للرجل

 اي ان المرأة في نظره هي التي تتقن اعداد الطعام.................

  إن كنت ترى في هذه المقوله اهانه للرجل فماذا ترى فيما قيل في المرأه.......؟

  هل هي مخلوق ذا عقل فارغ لهذه الدرجه(كي يرضيها يمثل عليها)

   المرأه بشر  مخلوق من دم ولحم تحتوي على مشاعر مثل الرجل تماماً كما ان هناك رجال تحتل العاطفه جزء كبير من كيانهم

  كذلك يوجدفي النساء

  ويوجد رجال همهم الأكبر بطونهم وايضاًتوجد مثلهم نساء

  هناك رجال أكبر همهم التسوق والشراء ويوجد ايضا نساء كذلك

  صحيح ان المرأه تميزت بضعف القلب(أقصد انها سريعة التأثر)نعم نسبة النساء في هذا اكبرولذلك الشرع جعل من النساء شاهدتين 

  وبالمقابل في الرجال واحد.

  بصراحه اجدفيما قيل عن المرأه ليس فقط اهانه بل اضف لها (ظلم)

  أرجو ان لاتأخذو ماكتبت على انه هجوم على الرجال أو تحيزللنساء

 بصراحه هوا رأيي

   يعطيك العافيه أخ محبوب

    موفق لكل خير

      شمعه

----------


## الخيال

انا لست معك شمعة تحترق
فمستحيل كسب قلب امراة بتقديم الطعام اليها
ماد تريدين ان يقال ان المراة مثل الرجل
الطريق الى قلبها عن طريق معدتها
ياريت وانا كرجل قالو ان الطريق لقلب الرجل
ادنيه فما احلى الكلام الجميل ومن من النساء
لاتتوق لتلك الكلمات
المراة ليست مخلوق ذا عقل فارغ
فاالمرة دكيه الى ابعد الحدود 
ولاكن هل يرفض العقل الحب
لا اتوقع في نهايت الموضوع كتب
بمنتهى الطبيعية والنية الصادقة‏ ‏حتى لا يظهر تقربك هذا بأنه تمثيل أو نفاق
فهو لم يقل العب بعقلها هويريد كسب ودها
انا لست مع الرجال ضد النساء
ولكني لم ارى في كلامه مايسي لهن
في النهايه هده وجهت نضري
اخوكم
الخيال

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الخيال

 اناماقلت ان النساء تكره الكلام الجميل أو لاتتوق اليه

 قلت انو مثل مافيه نساء عاطفتهم تغلب  عليهم بعدفي رجال من هالنوع

  وحطيت عدة نماذج لصفات معينه  المعنى (ان المرأه في مشاعرها مثلها مثل الرجال)

  هي في النهايه مخلوق ..بشر...انسان

  وفي البدايه كتابتي عندماذكرت مايلي:

قيل( اقرب طريق لقلب الرجل معدته)وفي ذلك( اهانه)للرجل

اي ان المرأة في نظره هي التي تتقن اعداد الطعام.................


هذا كان اعاده لمقدمة  موضوع الاخ محبوب ارجع  للبدايه وشوف 

 وبعدها ذكرت التالي: 

  إن كنت ترى في هذه المقوله اهانه للرجل فماذا ترى فيما قيل في المرأه.......؟

هل هي مخلوق ذا عقل فارغ لهذه الدرجه(كي يرضيها يمثل عليها)


 قصدي اني اقوله انواذا كان مقولة(اقرب طريق لقلب الرجل معدته) ازعجته فكيف يكون الأمربالنسبه للي انكتب عن المرأه

  ولما قلت (هل هي مخلوق ذا عقل فارغ لهذه الدرجه(كي يرضيها يمثل عليها)

   وش فيها يعني الكلمه..اعتقد اني ماسبيت ولاهاوشت مجرد نقاش والمفهوم من النصائح (ان الرجل لازم يتصنع كل هالأشياء)

  حتى ينال رضى المرأه

  في النهايه قلت انو هذا رأيي ومو انقاص مني للأخ محبوب أبداً ولاتقليل من اهمية ماكتب 

  انما اني اشوف كذا وجهت نظر لااكثر ولا أقل ولهالشيء وضعت المنتديات 

  عموماً اعتذر لوكان رأيي ازعج اي شخص اني اصلاً كنت متردده اني اعقب على الموضوع مع اني قرأته من أول ما انكتب

   والسبب في ترددي أولاً اللي حاصل اللحين ان احديفهم كلامي خطأ وثانياً انو كان كل خوفي ان الاخ محبوب

   ينزعج من كلامي أو يأخذه بمأخذ ثاني (كالتقليل من شأن كتاباته مثلاً.. أقول مثلاً)

  وثالثاً لأني حسيت ان رأيي ممكن يجيب لي الكلام .

    بصراحه ندمت.. وندمت.. وندمت لأني عقبت

    شمعه

----------


## الخيال

اختي شمعه
ليس المفروض على ان تندمي 
ادا كان هاذا رائيك
نحن نتحاور ليس الا
ابدا الراي والراي الاخر
وانا كان قصدي اني اوضح بس 
ان الطريق لقلب المراه هو عن طريق
الكلام الحلو افضل من الرجل
وانا كرجل اقول لك وبكل صراحه
اني عاطفي ولايمكن ان يكون الطريق الى
قلبي عن طريق معدتي
واوافق على ان يكون عن طريق ادني
وكم وكم من اطيح بها بسبب كلمة حلوه
انا اقول ادا كان الكلام نابعا من القلب
فسوف يصل الى القلب
واسف اختي لاني ازعجتك
بصراحه ندمت.. وندمت.. وندمت لأني عقبت

شمعه
من كلامك اختي شمعه
لم اتوقع انك ظعيفه لهاده الحد
وتستسلمين بسهوله
اسلوبك كان جيدا جدا في استفزازي
واجباري على الرد
كوني اختي اكثر ثقة بنفسك وسير الى الامام
فانا معجب بردودك جدا
اختلاف الرائ لا يفسد للود قضيه

----------


## ماهر علي

أشكر كل الاعضاء المشاركين في هذا الموضوع

وكل من اثاروا النقاش الاخوي الهادف بأذن الله

وأرجع و أقول "" مانقلته إلا للفائدة ""

وتقبلوا تحياتي مجدداً

----------


## دمعه حزن

مشاركة حلوة يا محبوب

يسلموا على الموضوع الرائع

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية

بانتظار جديدك

تحياتي
دمعه حزن


اختي العزيزة شمعة تحترق

المنتديات وضعت للنقاش والأخذ بالاراء 

فلا داعي للندم .. الكل يقول رأئيه ويتم النقاش

اتمنى ان ما يكون فى زعل لان لكل شخص رأئيه

ومثل ما قال الأخ الفاضل الخيال 

اختلاف الرائ لا يفسد للود قضيه

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الأخت دمعه ويامحبوب  ويا الخيال

  وياكل اخواني واخواتي

  اني مازعلت ولامتخذه موقف

    وعارفه المنتديات وجدت لتبادل الآراء والاستفاده

     ولما قلت اني ندمت ( يا الخيال) هذا موضعف ابداً

    كل مافي الامر اني ما حبيت اقول شيء وأحد يفهمني غلط

    ماحب احدياخذني عني فكره غلط ..  اني جالسه اوصل فكره معينه شيء داخلي اني..مارح ارتاح لوماقدرت اوضحها

   بالشكل المطلوب أو ان أحد فهم كلامي بشكل مختلف

   مهما كان هذا منتدى ومهما زاد الكلام اللي  اكتبه مارح يبين وجهت نظري

 بشكل صحيح لوجيت اوضحهافي حال انها انفهمت بشكل خاطىء.

   عموماً ماصار الاكل خير

   وكلنا اخوان

   شمعه

----------


## الخيال

شكرا اختي
شمعه 
اتمنى 
اني 
ماضايقتك
بس عندي امنيه
انك ماتندمي
على
شي انتي
مقتنعه به
اخوك
الخيال

----------


## بحر الشوق

مشكور على النقل الجميل

----------

